# Royal Engineer Watch



## dinomartino1 (Jul 21, 2006)

I have seen ads on the internet and e bay for royal egineer 101 regiment eod watches. Anybody familair with these, were they made as souvineers for the regiment, who made them.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Dubious. I haven't seen the ads which you're talking about, but I doubt any regiment would market it's wares in ePray.


----------

